#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cambium >  >  Cambium_ePMPForce200

## Uesleitmc

Alguem ja usou ou usa essa antena epmp force 200? Consigo fechar um enlace bom com duas delas?

Enviado via ASUS_Z00LD usando UnderLinux App

----------


## JonasMT

Nao recomendo promete 22mil pps e abre as pernas com pouco mais de 10 a 12mil. 

Quanto de banda e distancia?

----------


## lleonardo

> Nao recomendo promete 22mil pps e abre as pernas com pouco mais de 10 a 12mil. 
> 
> Quanto de banda e distancia?


Sem querer me intrometer no tópico do amigo, mas ja me intrometendo...
JonasMT, assim você me desanima. rs
Estava pensando em trocar alguns PTP pra Cambium, mas depois do que disse, já fiquei com o pé atrás. Vejo o Filipe Zucchi falando que aguenta sim os 22mil pps. Será que é só papo de vendedor? Será que não teria alguma configuração ou atualização que resolva isso?

----------


## alextaws

me intrometendo também. rsrs, Como posso medir o pps desses equipamentos? data sheed?

----------


## JonasMT

> Sem querer me intrometer no tópico do amigo, mas ja me intrometendo...
> JonasMT, assim você me desanima. rs
> Estava pensando em trocar alguns PTP pra Cambium, mas depois do que disse, já fiquei com o pé atrás. Vejo o Filipe Zucchi falando que aguenta sim os 22mil pps. Será que é só papo de vendedor? Será que não teria alguma configuração ou atualização que resolva isso?


Se for a baixo de 12mil pps pode ir fundo que o radio é pancada. Usei por 4d os epmp com 400 cliente em cima e so reclamaçao e com razao, latencia alta e perca de pacote. Troquei por af5-x e só a paz.

No outro enlace que ainda esta em produçao sao menos cliente cerca de 200 e os pps estao nessa faixa que te falei que ele funciona até "bem" mas nos teste entre radio é como falei coisa linda 220down e 210up ja entre rbs nao dava nada acima de 170mb e agora com cliente em cima ja nao passa de 140mb. Enfim comprei 8 pares e quebrei a cara pois tive que gastar com 3 pares de algcom de 22 e af5x nos enlaces que preciso mais de 100mb.

Lembrando que esse enlace acima sao curtos apenas 1.5km

----------


## JonasMT

> me intrometendo também. rsrs, Como posso medir o pps desses equipamentos? data sheed?


Vai ter que confiar no que o fabricante promete, ai ja viu né. Eu nao caio nessa nunca mais, pego apenas uma unidade e tiro minhas proprias conclusôes

----------


## FMANDU

> Nao recomendo promete 22mil pps e abre as pernas com pouco mais de 10 a 12mil. 
> 
> Quanto de banda e distancia?


Você ja tentou atualizar pra ultima versão 3.5 pra ver se resolveu esse problema?

----------


## JonasMT

> Você ja tentou atualizar pra ultima versão 3.5 pra ver se resolveu esse problema?


Sim sempre uso as versão beta rsrsrs. Nada resolvido. Larguei de não estou trocando por ideal é af5x

----------

